# My New Boa



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I just picked up this boa a few days ago and love her, anyone clear on the I.D im not sure if shes b.c.c or b.c.i?

heres another.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Im having trouble uploading pictures, any help anyone?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

what kind of troubles are you having with uploading? are you making sure to resize your pics before you upload them?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

it is a terrible picture eheehhehe

But it looks to me like a BCI. Due to coloration, number of seddles and definition of tail seddles.

Please post more pics.

Regards


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

pic is def too blurry to tell for sure... id say bci also- reminds me of my old hogg-


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

ok i attached a link to a better pic.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

k


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

hey timmy does it ever squeeze too hard?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

BCIxBCC

Very nice...congratulations!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Thank you, no it never squeezes too hard.......

So since it is a cross will it have a larger average size or will it be a smaller species ?


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

just wondering timmy cuz im still debating BP or corn snake... does ur BP ever bite or hiss at u?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

This is a type of boa-constrictor... a common petstore name for it is Red tailed boa..or RTB.


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

ohh my bad thot it was a bp... ur tank is hugeee


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

PiranhaLos said:


> ohh my bad thot it was a bp... ur tank is hugeee


eh is not that large of a tank for a snake that gets 10' long.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

TimmyTeam said:


> Thank you, no it never squeezes too hard.......
> 
> So since it is a cross will it have a larger average size or will it be a smaller species ?


 It will squeeze veryyyy hard one day... lol

about size...well genetics and feeding will answer your question (but pay attention...BCI's do get big also...)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah dude, shes gonna squeeze hard one day... lol- be prepared for quite a large snake on your hands soon... even at 8-10 feet she will be as thick as your thigh and sh*t like an elephant!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah dude, shes gonna squeeze hard one day... lol- be prepared for quite a large snake on your hands soon... even at 8-10 feet she will be as thick as your thigh and sh*t like an elephant!


lmao very true


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't worry guy's i researched into it and i know what i got myself into. And she probably will never be as big as my thighs







(years of football and rugby have made them quite big)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

TimmyTeam said:


> Don't worry guy's i researched into it and i know what i got myself into. And she probably will never be as big as my thighs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet your Boa will be a LOT stronger!!!! lol


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

oh yes, that i believe.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Stronger or not...they are great snakes to keep....I wish you long hours of joy!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah timmy, the thigh comparison wasnt that accurate I guess--- but she will be nice and GIRTHY for you... ALOT of people getting into snakes dont realize how big even a 6' constrictor is let alone 8-12'... my hogg island boa was just at 3' when i sold him and he was getting so strong to the point that when he wrapped i had a hard time unwrapping him in fear of hurting the snake.... youll see, but I agree with jorge completely as they are awesome snakes to own!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah timmy, the thigh comparison wasnt that accurate I guess--- but she will be nice and GIRTHY for you... ALOT of people getting into snakes dont realize how big even a 6' constrictor is let alone 8-12'... my hogg island boa was just at 3' when i sold him and he was getting so strong to the point that when he wrapped i had a hard time unwrapping him in fear of hurting the snake.... youll see, but I agree with jorge completely as they are awesome snakes to own!


 now just imagine when I have to catch a 20' NASTY retic eheheheh


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the encouragment and knowlege guys, its much appreciated. I love this little girl she is awsome, barely ever hides she likes lounging in the vines. One more question tho, something has gotten me a little concerned. Is it normal for her to open her mouth every once in a while (it doesnt seem like its in a threatening way, more of a stretching of the jaws.) I hope its fine i just want to make sure.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome snake and setup congrats

awesome snake and setup congrats


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

TimmyTeam said:


> Thanks for all the encouragment and knowlege guys, its much appreciated. I love this little girl she is awsome, barely ever hides she likes lounging in the vines. One more question tho, something has gotten me a little concerned. Is it normal for her to open her mouth every once in a while (it doesnt seem like its in a threatening way, more of a stretching of the jaws.) I hope its fine i just want to make sure.


Great looking RTB bro. Yeah it is normal for them to stretch out their jaw once in awhile.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah my hogg used to get real relaxed when i had him out... so relaxed he would stretch his jaws while i was holding onto him!!! kinda freaked me out but cool at the same time-


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thanks guy's im sure she will be a great pet.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

another thing witht the jaw strecthing, there is alot of mucus and even sometimes little bubbles...still sound fine?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

TimmyTeam said:


> another thing witht the jaw strecthing, there is alot of mucus and even sometimes little bubbles...still sound fine?


um... that doesn't sound fine. You might want to take it to an exotic animals vet. Is there any 'weazing' when it breathes?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

TimmyTeam said:


> another thing witht the jaw strecthing, there is alot of mucus and even sometimes little bubbles...still sound fine?


Sounds like an upper respiratory infection. Needs higher heat and antibiotics.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

no weezing, she looks perfectly healthy other than that.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

ok, so i read bump the temp up and keep tank clean. Is there any anti-biotics that can be bought at pharmacies or anything like that that would help ?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

possibly pneumonia...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

TimmyTeam said:


> ok, so i read bump the temp up and keep tank clean. Is there any anti-biotics that can be bought at pharmacies or anything like that that would help ?


 Dosages are related to body weight of the snake, it's better to take it to a vet.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

waht do u have as substrate??


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like aspen.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I have aspen as substate, She looks alot better guys, i got the temp up, humidity down (put smaller bowl in) and i left her for a few days. She also ate yesterday which is good news, there is no more visible bubbles but i still hear the odd popping sound. I am going away for the weekend and i'm going to take her out when i get home, if there is still signs of even the tiniest bubble she is going to a good reptile vet just 20 mins away from me. A guy i work with's brother had the same problem with his boa and he said the people at the vet were very helpful and showed him how to do the needles, only around $90 as well.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

good news, i came home this weekend and she looks perfect, no bubbles no mouth openeing and no popping noises.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

couple new pics.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice your snake is looking great, glad to hear its mouth thing disappeared


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks alot for all the help and support guys, i really appreciate it.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Are hampster's alright to feed to her?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i would think, its like a "cute" rodent


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

TimmyTeam said:


> Are hampster's alright to feed to her?


You have to be careful when feeding stuff like that, sometimes they can 
become " hooked" on them and they will no longer accept anyother kinds
of rodent... I would just stick to f/t rats


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

alright she didnt eat it anyways she just killed it and left it, she will eat mice and rats tho.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Im pretty sure your Boa is a "common" BCI. If I were you I would take her to the Vet anyways just to be sure all is well. Often snakes dont show whats REALLY going on till they are very ill. And your pet is showing some suspicios signs that something may not be right.








You may want to switch over to frozen/thawed prey as well. For one there is no risk of injury to the snake from a live rodent (yes it does happen) and two you can buy a few at a time so less trips to the store.
As for size, BCI's can get large quickly so you should prepare for that. If your snake is a FEMALE than you can expect her to reach 8-10' quite easily. Males tend to stay somewhat smaller usually maxxing out at around 7-8'.

Here is a pic of my son holding my 13 year old female. I hope your really ready for the future with your BOA!!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Alright thanks, she just had her first shed. It was a very clean shed the skin came off in two big pieces.


----------

